# Belzebubeef jerky



## Holly2015 (Aug 9, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Meet the star of the show, Mr. Carolina Reaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a bit more heat then I could handle. But it do sound good!


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 9, 2019)

Sounds good but I cannot see  your picks....


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 9, 2019)

I can see your pics and I *Like* what I see so far.
Watching.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 9, 2019)

That's going to burn.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 9, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I can see your pics


Weird... I refreshed my browser but still can't see the pick. Oh, well....


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 9, 2019)

I got heartburn from reading your recipe.  I give you the "Iron Stomach" award!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 9, 2019)

As sung by Willie Nelson,
"Don't Bogart that jerky my friend, pass it on over here."


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 9, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I got heartburn from reading your recipe.


I already had heart burn when I read it ,,, it got worse .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2019)

One question...WHY!?!? LOL! Great pics, great concept, and I can do Heat, as well as anyone. But that is just Nuts! After the first, 30 seconds of the first Bite...You could not tell me if the jerky contained Clove Honey or Gasoline! BTW...CVS is running a Bogo on Preparation H...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 9, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Chili,
> 
> Over in another site I have a few who are willing to sample and give feedback.
> 
> Probably going to make up 5 or 10 two (2) stick packs to send out. I can add you to the list.


Sign me up!  Yes please and thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2019)

I get it. I was eating Whole Fresh Habanero when they held the title. Not for the heat but they tasted so darn good. But these newest creations from Hell are just crazy. If you are saying, the marinating and drying, tames the heat, then your reasoning is sound...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 9, 2019)

My first encounter with the Carolina Reaper.


----------



## drdon (Aug 10, 2019)

"Like a branding iron inside my mouth" You all ain't right!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm waiting to see what Holly says about the flavour now!


----------



## drdon (Aug 10, 2019)

Probably won't be able to "speak" for a few days!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2019)

LOL... That aught to wake ya up.


----------



## drdon (Aug 10, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I can't wait until tomorrow morning to get up early run out to the garage and get a sample.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> My first encounter with the Carolina Reaper.





John,
I think my video ran out too soon.
When you ate the Ice Cream, did it go "SSSSSSssssss......"???

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 10, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> John,
> I think my video ran out too soon.
> When you ate the Ice Cream, did it go "SSSSSSssssss......"???
> 
> Bear


John, it wasn't pretty and the video was cut to protect innocents from what cannot be unseen.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Well about 7:30 am this morning daughter got home from work and we gave it a whirl. Verdict is flavor is decent but needs more depth. Heat level was not what I was expecting. Actually much lower than hoped for :(


I think you need to try it out on some poor, unsuspecting schlob who thinks Pepperocinis are hot.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 11, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Well about 7:30 am this morning daughter got home from work and we gave it a whirl. Verdict is flavor is decent but needs more depth. Heat level was not what I was expecting. Actually much lower than hoped for :(



Heat level was low...There is always Brushing on Pure Capsaicin Oil! That should bring the heat up...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2019)

Al'right!
Thank you Holly, got home today and your jerky was waiting on me.
I'd completely forgot about it, a nice surprise.
Thank you very much.

Okay, my take on this after a taste test.
The flavor is pretty good, but there is just a hint of bitterness.
Two ways to go in my opinion, sweet or salty, perhaps both.
The heat, yep it's definitely not what I expected for what your recipe listed.
I rank it as mild, maybe 4:10.
That's damned surprising, where is all that capsaicin going?
I can see how you'd be a bit disappointed.

Now my youngest son, he's 13 and loves jerky and snack sticks.
He knew that it might be spicy hot and tried it anyways.
He rates the taste as 8:10, real nice flavor he says, but with the same hint of bitter.
The heat he rated 6:10 which is about his limit.
Yeah, to him it was pretty hot.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2019)

My wife just ate some, she says it's good and she rates the heat at 6:10 or 7:10.
Her only complaint was it was tough to chew.
Babes, it's jerky.


----------



## drdon (Aug 17, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Babes, it's jerky.


 Details.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2019)

Enjoy your travels and be safe.
I look forward to trying out a hotter jerky.
And thanks again.


----------

